# 2013 Z85 real-world feedback



## Bubba Hotep

Anyone have a 2013 Z85? I'd like to hear everything you have on them. I'm shopping for a companion bike to my Ti Litespeed (an inexpensive companion, by the way) I can keep at a friend's place in the country. So I'm looking for as much info on ride quality and fit as I can get. 

I'm in my early 60s and I am an avid (not totally slow) cyclist 5,000+ miles per year and a competent mechanic, maintaining my bicycles and numerous racing and street motorcycles for over 45 years.

My Litespeed frameset is 18 years old and I just keep throwing new components at it. However, I don't want or need another expensive bicycle. I was impressed with a 2012 Z85 I tried out (in my size) on a summer trip for a few minutes. That kind of set the hook in me. My local Felt dealer is a very good shop....they just don't stock any frames over 58cm. I completely understand why that is so. 

I would rather research the bike thoroughly before I shell out the cash. I have to say, though, I was in the shop yesterday and saw the 2013 Felt F75. Sexy. But again, max size they stock is a 58.

Oh well....any info on the '13 Z85 is appreciated.



Thanks,
Bubba


----------



## Sully00

I too would be interested in feedback as I'm waiting for my LBS to get a larger frame in the Z85 (105) to test. I'm also going to get on a Z5 (Tiagra) and compare. I'll have to weigh the cost/component/ride quality factors. I have a feeling it might be a difficult choice.


----------



## astrilt1

just bought a 2013 Z85 58cm. had it fitted a week ago, but I've only been out for a quick 5 mile ride due to the weather. so far I'm really happy. the ride is really comfortable over pretty terrible roads. the bike absorbs a lot more of the road than my previous Trek 1200 and the geometry makes for a cozy ride on my back. so far, the bike feels very quick. I tried a 2012 z5, which is not totally an apples to apples comparison since the 2013 Z frames are new, but I didn't feel the Z5 was noticeably more comfortable. In fact, it felt slower to me. Could be my imagination, but that was my impression. the only benefit I saw to the z5 was the lower weight. happy to answer any other questions.

EDIT: Changed model of Trek from 5200 to 1200


----------



## dd123

I have 2012 Felt Z85 and am curious about the improvements made in Felt Z series frame for 2013.
I'd like to hear real world experience about the improvements of 2013 on 2012 Felt z which looks pretty good on paper.


----------



## jmorgan

I had a 2012 Z6 and test rode a 2013 Z5. The 2013 was noticeably stiffer then the 2012, that is the biggest difference you will feel. The 2013 is significantly better overall with BB30 and a bladed fork and internal cable routing.

Not sure about the Z85 though.


----------



## astrilt1

Both the z85 and z5 frames were revamped for 2013. Aside from carbon vs aluminum, the only difference between the frames I can see is the z85 only has internal routing for the rear brake and not the gear shift cables like the z5.

as far as comparing the 2012 and 2013 z85, the frame differences like the tapered head and seat tubes do look good on paper. As for real world comparison, I have only ridden the 2012 for about 10 minutes so I don't really think I'm qualified to comment. But I will say that I thought the 2012 was also very pleasing to ride.


----------



## Bubba Hotep

Thanks, y'all. This is good information and I appreciate it. The Z85 is sounding better to me. 

I was investigating other avenues such as buying a Ritchey Road Logic 2.0 frame and building that up. But two strikes against that deal are that the largest frame is a 59cm and the cost of completion would be about $3,200, which is way over my budget for a second road bike. No one seems to feel the Z is a waste of money and it sounds like the bike rides pretty well out on the road. I was only on the 61cm I tried in Denver last June for 5 minutes and liked it. It just felt right but since I was in a newly-paved parking lot and was being watched like a hawk I couldn't do any stoppies or burnouts. (OK, I'm kidding about that). 

That evening I drove uphill to the Rockies for the next part of the trip. Next day I rented a Secteur that was a little small for me. Despite that I rode all over the place during the next 3 days including to the top of Vail Pass from Frisco and back down. (As a flat-lander the coming down part was something new). The aluminum Secteur did just fine so that starting me seriously thinking about that frame material. The bike trails up there are nicely paved and not at all comparable to our mostly crappy Gulf Coast roads so it wasn't a real test. 

I do keep coming back to my first impression of the Z at that shop in Denver. The thing just looked right for starters. I should have bought that Z and stowed it in the back for the long drive home. $1,300 isn't much, I know, but is a lot for me.

If anyone else can follow up with more comments on the 2012 or 2013 Z85, that would be great, thank you.


----------



## Bubba Hotep

I just found another thread about the Z series in general from 2011. Why I wasn't able to find it before is a bit puzzling. I feel a bit sheepish asking for something that is probably well-documented in this forum already.

However, I still would like to hear anyone who can compare the ride qualities of the late model Z85 to other road frames they've owned.


----------



## astrilt1

I started on a 2005 Trek 1200. When I test rode the 2012 z85, I immediately noticed a much smoother ride over Chicago's pothole ridden streets. I noticed less vibration or zing going over rough patches and bumps. It was a day and night comparison between my old Trek and 2012 z85. I now own a 2013 z85 and it feels very similar to the 2012 I rode. The way the LBS explained it too me was that aluminum frame design and construction has come along way. Hydroforming has allowed for thinner walls, larger tubes, and tapered tubes which, along with the geometry, make for a smoother ride. This, the lower price, and 105 components are what sold me on the z85 vs z5.

EDIT: Changed model of Trek from 5200 to 1200


----------



## Bubba Hotep

The 5200 is a carbon frame, isn't that right?


----------



## Sully00

I was finally able to get over to my LBS this afternoon to ride the Z85. After a fitting I threw on my new Gore wind stoppers and hit the road for a test. I knew this was going to be my bike minutes into the trip. The bike was extremely responsive when I really got on it. The bike felt sold at high speeds and felt comfortable over the rough stuff...not to mention she's just a badazz looking bike. 
View attachment 273958


----------



## CMJTperry

Looks terrific! I love my 2011 Z85 and my 2012 Z6.


----------



## astrilt1

crap! total brain fart. the bike i used to ride was an aluminum trek 1200 not 5200. sorry guys.

sweet pic sully


----------



## Bubba Hotep

Hey Sully, what size frame is that Z85? Looks nice.


----------



## Sully00

Bubba Hotep said:


> Hey Sully, what size frame is that Z85? Looks nice.


That is a 61 my friend. For my pedals, I went with the 105's to match.


----------



## w1kk3d

My input may not amount to much as I am just really getting into the sport but I just purchased a 12' Z85 and I absolutely love it. Been riding a Specialized hybrid for the past 18 months to see if I would enjoy road biking. Rode an average of 75 miles a week last year. Decided about 6 months ago that I wanted to move up to a full road bike but took my time trying out different bikes (Specialized Allez Comp, Trek 1.5, and Felt Z85 made it to the finals. And although all 3 bikes were great; I'm not gonna lie, I got a great deal on the Felt and it was definitely the sexiest of the bunch. 

I've had the bike for only about a week, but I rode it for about 60 miles on Sunday. The 105 components were smooth, handled the bumpys pretty damn well and silky smooth at high speeds. Did I mention that the bike is super sexy?!?


----------



## chriscookz

I got my 2012 Z85 last year, what a fantastic bike. It's my first real road bike so I don't have anything to compare it to, but it is so smooth, fast, and responsive I can't imagine how it could get any better. If the 2013 is supposed to be better than the 2012, then by all means get the 2013, because the 2012 is already incredible. I can't wait for it to warm up and dry out so I can get back on the road!


----------



## Bubba Hotep

Thanks for all the interesting feedback on this thread.

Had the chance to ride Saturday before the monsoon rains started here in Louisiana. Did about 60 miles and ran into a number of other folks out riding. Talked to a couple of folks from New Orleans riding Giant Defy carbon frames, the less expensive Composite model plus a lady on a Giant TCR Advance with Di2. Serious $$, that last one. Gorgeous machines. 

This encounter got me to thinking about comparing carbon frames to a modern alloy frame like the Z85.

So...does anyone have direct experience with the Z85 comparing to something like a Giant Defy Composite and/or the Felt Z carbon frames?

Thanks in advance for any contribution.


----------



## Bubba Hotep

I did see the comparison in the thread of a short ride on a carbon Z to the alloy Z. I guess I should have said in my posting a few minutes ago that I was looking for feedback based on longer rides of carbon vs alloy, if possible. If not, that's ok, too. 

I'm building up the old war chest for a purchase of a second bike later this Spring so there's no hurry. I'm still leaning toward the Z85. As I mentioned early in the thread, the original, very short, test ride last June in Denver of a 2012 Z85 left quite a positive impression on me.

Thanks again.


----------



## igotyofire

Bubba Hotep said:


> I did see the comparison in the thread of a short ride on a carbon Z to the alloy Z.


Do you have a link to this? I am curious about ride difference between say 2013 Z85 & Z5 carbon frame


----------



## bwbishop

igotyofire said:


> Do you have a link to this? I am curious about ride difference between say 2013 Z85 & Z5 carbon frame


If you can swing the extra money, get the Z4 or Z5. The only difference between the Z5 to Z2 are the components. If you get the lowest end Z5, you can slowly upgrade to an amazing ride. Not that the Z5 isn't great as is. That's what I started with and have since upgraded the seat post, custom wheels, switched to Ultegra... 

If you get the Z85 now, the upgrade to carbon later is very high.


----------



## Bubba Hotep

Well, I am really a bit disappointed after being informed by my Felt LBS that they are dropping the brand right away. They do have an pretty F85 in my size but that's the end of it...no more Felts. Around here, there's Specialized, Giant, Trek, and Raleigh. With the exception of the local F85 in 61cm, no dealer within a couple of hundred miles of here stocks a 61cm frame to fit someone my size.

Oh well.


----------



## Sully00

Bubba Hotep said:


> Well, I am really a bit disappointed after being informed by my Felt LBS that they are dropping the brand right away. They do have an pretty F85 in my size but that's the end of it...no more Felts. Around here, there's Specialized, Giant, Trek, and Raleigh. With the exception of the local F85 in 61cm, no dealer within a couple of hundred miles of here stocks a 61cm frame to fit someone my size.
> 
> Oh well.


Call up my guy Kevin. He had a 61 in my hands in a week or 2...he'll ship you one!

Bike n Blade of Skippack

I love mine!


----------



## Bubba Hotep

*F85*

I bought an F85 my dealer had leftover. Happy as a clam. Ride on.


----------



## Bubba Hotep

View attachment 277027


Hope this picture made it. F85


----------



## igotyofire

bwbishop said:


> If you can swing the extra money, get the Z4 or Z5. The only difference between the Z5 to Z2 are the components. If you get the lowest end Z5, you can slowly upgrade to an amazing ride. Not that the Z5 isn't great as is. That's what I started with and have since upgraded the seat post, custom wheels, switched to Ultegra...
> 
> If you get the Z85 now, the upgrade to carbon later is very high.



except that wasn't my question, Myself and others have been asking for how the aluminum endurance geomtry bike soaks up bumps & vibrations on the road over say that of a more standard race geometry bike & how close does this modern aluminum ride come to its carbon Z counter parts. I have decided I am going to find out first hand on some test rides now that i have sourced a dealer with bikes in stock.


----------



## Sully00

igotyofire said:


> I have decided I am going to find out first hand on some test rides now that i have sourced a dealer with bikes in stock.


That's always the best way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## igotyofire

Sully00 said:


> That's always the best way to go :thumbsup:


ya but discussions can be fun too, but not enough people posting, too many people busy out riding i guess, either way I hope to ride both bikes and Ill give my meager mortal impressions here as I am no tour de france alien cyclist but hopefully I'll something to contribute.


----------



## Bubba Hotep

I'm will be awaiting your review. FWIW, I got very tired of screwing around with looking for a spare bike in my size for 2 years and bought the F85. I am in the process of upgrading a few things, like the controls. The Microshift thingies work just fine but don't fit my hands that well when standing out of the saddle or when on the drops. Like everything else, though.

The bike's aluminum, of course, and I've mitigated most of the accompanied slight "sharpness" with 25c tires and a Specialized gel Avatar saddle in 155mm width. Second day I had it I went on a 70 mile ride without any discomfort at all.

But......it isn't an "endurance" frame, which is what I wanted in the first place. What the F85 experience seems to indicate to me so far is that aluminum frames have improved markedly since I switched to Ti in 1994. Prior to that I rode a series of Cannondale and Klein aluminum frames and didn't know any better until I switched.

The F-bike fits me very well and is fun to ride. I'm treating it as a training machine since it is almost 20% heavier than the Litespeed. Anyway, I could end up with a Z or similar machine down the road as companion to my other two road bikes.

In the meantime, thanks for your input. Ride on.


----------



## igotyofire

Well I headed over to Irvine Bicycles today to check out the bikes. Figured since they were kind enough to allow to ride id give them a shout out. Anyways they are pretty close to my work so thats how i found the bikes. 

I am about 6ft2inches tall. I road the Z85 in a 58 & 61 & a Z4 in a 58. I think I know why its hard to find comparisons because the bikes actually feel so damn similar,lol. However I probably should of spent a bit more seat time on them. Between the two Z85s the bigger size felt stiffer. The geometries on these bikes are amazing though. The ride is much smoother then my Diamondback poduim. I think I even liked it better then the Trek Damone 4.5. I road. I feel they put the power down really well, I'd guess about an efficient of a pedal stroke as your going to find. I probably wouldn't hesitate to purchase the Z85 & especially if money is a deciding factor. The 105 group on the 58 shifted perfect & but wasn't quite as crisp on the 61 I rode but obviously better then my 8spd Sora. I really liked the 105 shift ergonomics & the bar tape they are using felt great too!Now the 58 carbon appeared to have the its stem in the lowest setting with the bars much lower. It was still comfortable though. It was obviously overall a smoother ride. Bumps & dips don't upset the rider as much & allowed me not to be distracted & get back to focused pedaling quicker. The carbon bike felt better overall for the quick ride around the block that I do not think getting the Z85 will give most people any sort of buyers remorse later for not purchasing the carbon unless you absolutely need it for terrible rough paved roads. That being said I am probably going to go with the carbon, but we'll see I am going to think about it for awhile. The carbon was noticeably lighter when I picked it up, but when riding I really couldn't tell much. I think I also favor the bike over the TREK 4.5 that I recently road. I think despite them stiffing up the frame this year i might be more comfortable then the Damone 4 series I road. In terms of pure comfort over on the road compared to the Damones I think you need a 5.2 or greater with the seat-mast to have a more comfortable ride. The Z feels like it has a bit more character & is more snappy then the 4.5 D. I think I get more feedback as a rider & would probably enjoy it more as the 4.5 D is kind of dull and less exciting despite me really liking the 6 series. However I like how you can get the high-end Z series Frame for as low as 1700 with the Z5 this year & that same money spent only gets me the lower end carbon frame with the Trek. I didn't mean to make this a Trek comparison thread as well but its just one of the other bikes ive ridden recently as a shop for my next bike.


----------



## dd123

Hi igotyofire

Thanks for the review.
from my research, Felt provides best value for the bang and I am really sold on their z series bike.
Currently I have z85 and have an itch to get 2013 z4 if anyone have 20% off msrp.
I am in San Diego BTW


----------



## Comer

I've ridden the Z85 numerous times and have a 56 on my floor. I'm contemplating putting my components (dura-ace) on a Z85 frame. I like aluminum.


----------



## Jajo

Just put some Look KEO classic red pedals on my Z85. Really liking going clipless.


----------



## Bubba Hotep

*Bought a 2013 Z4 instead*

The best bike I've owned and that is saying a lot. I have 1,000 miles on it now after buying it in CO a couple of months ago. The crank started making noise last week. After tearing the bottom end down I decided to just throw a Praxis BB conversion kit on it and use a spare Ultegra 6700 compact crank I have.

If that works (I know several folks who have installed the kit with excellent results), I plan to sell my other two bikes (an old Litespeed and an F85 Felt) and buy a 2014 Z5 Felt. It basically the same machine as the 2013 Z4 with the exception of a less expensive crank.

I guess you could say I'm sold on the Z bikes


----------



## igotyofire

still enjoying my bike, but i only have about 450 miles on it. lol


----------

